# $1/gal sale?



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

Anybody know when the $1/gal tank store might be having their sale again?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i'm not in your country but if i remember rightly they had a sale about two months or so back. i don't know how often they have them, but you maybe waiting awhile


----------



## zebraluv (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, they just finished up their last sale about end of April. I doubt they'll have another one till August or so.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

I called 2 stores, 1 said corporate never tells them ahead of time, other said maybe July/Aug.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

underwatergirl said:


> Anybody know when the $1/gal tank store might be having their sale again?


We were just told about 30 days till next sale


----------



## upperwest (May 11, 2013)

What store are you talking about? ID love to pick up a new tank or three @ $1/g. Do they come with tops?


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

What store does this and where? Never heard of this before but a 100 gallon tank for $100?? That is unreal.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Previous threads about sales like this...should help 

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=256743

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=256581


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry Brent the store that offers this sale rarely has anything larger than a 55 gal. Actually I have never even seen a 75 gal tank in the stores. At least if the other big chain store did the same kinda sale you could score a 75 gal. Sadly they don't. I think it would be cool if they had a really good sale on all the items you need to tun an aquarium. Filters,heaters,pumps,lighting,even stands. They would sell so much stuff in that month,they just dont know.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

+1 master chi!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Through the 27th of this month... Everyone get your growouts!


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

This month? Oh I'm on it..


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

55 gallon is the largest tank they'll sell at the $1/gallon price. I still have a brand-new 55G that I bought at last year's $1/gal. sale sitting out in the shed.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Picked up a 20.. Almost got a 29 also but thought Id save my money for something bigger. The 20 is for my Cobue fry. First batch coming up!


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Oooh, think its time to upgrade my 20L to a 29G and get a couple angels!


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Just as an FYI for people who don't know, the sale applies to 10, 20 long, 20 tall, 29, 40 breeder and 55 gallon tanks.


----------

